# Eating light tonight



## Cliff H. (May 7, 2006)

Boy am I stuffed.  Fired up some thin cut filets and some abt's.  Also had a big salad and the coconut cream pie just came out of the fridge.  Got to go!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Oh yeeaaaaahhh!!!  =P~  =P~  Fine lookin' dinner!


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

Damn... that looked good to me.  I _just_ had a 6 of Rolling Rock for supper.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

Looks like a nice quick dinner Cliff!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Now that's a fine looking supper!!  =D>


----------



## Green Hornet (May 8, 2006)

I have to stop reading this while I am working..now I am hungry and can't get anything done. :!: 
That looks a super supper! =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 9, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I have to stop reading this while I am working..now I am hungry and can't get anything done. :!:
> That looks a super supper! =D>



LOL I was thinking the same thing. 
Looks great !


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 9, 2006)

Don't want to sound like an idiot, but whats that on your grill around above the steak?? Looks like some kind of wrapped chicken breast???


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Don't want to sound like an idiot, but whats that on your grill around above the steak?? Looks like some kind of wrapped chicken breast???



MBF those are Atomic Buffalo Turds!  Stuffed jalapeno peppers wrapped in bacon with a concoction of cream chees and pulled pork or the meat of your choice.  They're well worth trying!  Just do a Google search for ABT's and you'll find some good recipes.  


BTW Captain Morgan invented them!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 9, 2006)

after closer evaluation, looks like some stuffed pepper with bacon?? Ok, look good but I'm not much of a cooked pepper person  [-X


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1i9bqvsf]Don't want to sound like an idiot, but whats that on your grill around above the steak?? Looks like some kind of wrapped chicken breast???



MBF those are Atomic Buffalo Turds!  Stuffed jalapeno peppers wrapped in bacon with a concoction of cream chees and pulled pork or the meat of your choice.  They're well worth trying!  Just do a Google search for ABT's and you'll find some good recipes.  


BTW Captain Morgan invented them![/quote:1i9bqvsf]
What Larry said... except for the last sentince (unless you've been around long enough to be in the know)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Larry said... except for the last sentince (unless you've been around long enough to be in the know)[/quote:3rg37gub]

Huh?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Larry said... except for the last sentince (unless you've been around long enough to be in the know)[/quote:j322ryoq]

Huh?[/quote:j322ryoq]

This Nicky!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 10, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> after closer evaluation, looks like some stuffed pepper with bacon?? Ok, look good but I'm not much of a cooked pepper person  [-X



I believe those are A.B.T.'s if I am not mistaken.  They are awsome.


----------

